# Individual 'Indiana Jones' movies will hit DVD for the first time on May 13,2008



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Just in time to capitalize on the May 22nd release of 'Indiana Jones And The Kingdom Of The Crystal Skull',LucasFilm and Paramount are releasing the first three Indiana Jones movies on DVD individually for the first time on May 13,2008.Previously,the films were only available on DVD as a complete collection/box set.In May the films will be available as singles and as a collectible set.All three films will have new bonus features.More info at the following link.
http://videoeta.com/news/2464


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I won't be interested until they're available in Blu-Ray.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

does anyone know if they will be coming out on Blu-Ray?


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

No Blu announcements yet, as far as I have seen.

May rent these to see the new bonus materials, but the original boxset is more than adequate for INDY fans.

Won't buy the re-dips, but will certainly get INDY IV when it hits sometime around XMAS.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

SteveHas said:


> does anyone know if they will be coming out on Blu-Ray?


I haven't seen anything confirmed yet, but I would tend to think that they would get them together and release them on Blu-ray at or around the same time that they release Indy 4 to home video (which I remember seeing rumored to be released before the end of the year to DVD and B-r). Maybe they won't do them separate, but it would make sense to me to put the 4 of them in a boxed set. It would be a nice holiday present for the Blu-ray owner in your family. :grin:

And, who knows? Perhaps if they have a little foresight, these DVD's could be from a new Hi-Def transfer...... (just a little wishful thinking )

Woo! Post 500! Look out smiddy, I'm catchin' up! (yeah, right)


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'll tell you what I'd LOVE to see on Blu-Ray: The _Star Wars _ movies. Now THAT would be cool!


----------



## BWoodbury (Nov 3, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> I'll tell you what I'd LOVE to see on Blu-Ray: The _Star Wars _ movies. Now THAT would be cool!


I remember a long time ago when George Lucas swore that he would not release the movies on standard DVDs ever. He was going to wait for High Def. I guess he couldn't wait long enough. But I would be very suprised if that set was not out on BluRay in time for X-Mass.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

BWoodbury said:


> I remember a long time ago when George Lucas swore that he would not release the movies on standard DVDs ever. He was going to wait for High Def. I guess he couldn't wait long enough. But I would be very suprised if that set was not out on BluRay in time for X-Mass.


A lot will depend on if the existing HD masters were done in 1080p or 1080i . And George being such a stickler for "perfection", would probably want to wait until the masters were re-done (again) in 4k........ so, can you say maybe Christmas '09???

I bet we get an answer at Comi-Con.......


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

Pinion413 said:


> I haven't seen anything confirmed yet, but I would tend to think that they would get them together and release them on Blu-ray at or around the same time that they release Indy 4 to home video (which I remember seeing rumored to be released before the end of the year to DVD and B-r). Maybe they won't do them separate, but it would make sense to me to put the 4 of them in a boxed set. It would be a nice holiday present for the Blu-ray owner in your family. :grin:
> 
> And, who knows? Perhaps if they have a little foresight, these DVD's could be from a new Hi-Def transfer...... (just a little wishful thinking )
> 
> Woo! Post 500! Look out smiddy, I'm catchin' up! (yeah, right)


The re-dips are (at least the movies themselves - I assume each will be 2-disc?) from what I have read re-issues of the current set, just as individual titles w/ new bonus stuff.

Bill Hunt over @ The Bits made mention sometime back that a contact of his told him that THX was working on an HD master (intended for BluRay, claims "the Shill") @ Skywalker Ranch.

Did'nt put much weight to it, since when he posted this (granted it was on the site's "Rumor Mill") logic would dictate that INDY IV was likely still deep in post production - ie. not a finished film yet - at the time.

Could be new HD masters for the originals if/when they hit Blu, but the Lowrey Digital remaster was surely done well enough (and in HD) to suffice.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

elaclair said:


> A lot will depend on if the existing HD masters were done in 1080p or 1080i . And George being such a stickler for "perfection", would probably want to wait until the masters were re-done (again) in 4k........ so, can you say maybe Christmas '09???
> 
> I bet we get an answer at Comi-Con.......


Don't know about the 4K, but I believe that the SW Trilogy DVD masters were done in 1080p by Lowrey Digital.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I have "Raiders" and "Last Crusade" on LD


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Learning Disability?


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

jwebb1970 said:


> Don't know about the 4K, but I believe that the SW Trilogy DVD masters were done in 1080p by Lowrey Digital.


I was being a bit tongue-in-cheek about the 4k  but if the current HD masters were 1080p, I could see them tossing in a few extras and coming up with a new "super set" of all 6 in Blu-Ray in time for the holidays this year.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

machavez00 said:


> I have "Raiders" and "Last Crusade" on LD


I have "Raiders" on S-VHS :grin:

For reasons I don't entirely understand, I was avoiding the series and didn't see the first 2 until after the 3rd one. Saw it on the BIG screen at Christown Theater with a group. I was the driver but got out-voted. Now I've seen all 3, got hooked on the Young Indy Chronicles which I need to find, and have the 4th on my must-see list.

I'll skip these re-issues and wait for the Blu-ray set of all 4.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

elaclair said:


> I was being a bit tongue-in-cheek about the 4k  but if the current HD masters were 1080p, I could see them tossing in a few extras and coming up with a new "super set" of all 6 in Blu-Ray in time for the holidays this year.


There were rumors of a "saga" set last year to tie in w/ the 30th anniversary, but obviously not.

5 of the 6 films are ready to roll for an HD re-dip. Only PHANTOM MENACE is in need of an HD polish---the worst looking of the 6 DVDs.

In fact, it apparently has already happened as ILM did some FX touchups on MENACEduring the production of SITH. Mainly the replacement of Yoda. ILM swithed out the "younger" Muppet version from MENACE & replaced him with the EpII/III CG version. Actual visual proof of this is found on the EpIII DVD bonus disc. The mini doc about Vader shows the clip from MENACE where Yoda says "...fear leads to anger, anger...yada yada". He is now 100% CG and will be for allfuture releases of MENACE.

And ILM animation director Rob Coleman has stated that the original trilogy Yoda muppet WILL NEVER be replaced w/ CG. Orders from Lucas himself, believe itor not.

If the Indy series gets a Blu dip, I imagine SW would follow soon.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

jwebb1970 said:


> And ILM animation director Rob Coleman has stated that the original trilogy Yoda muppet WILL NEVER be replaced w/ CG. Orders from Lucas himself, believe itor not.


As it should be. The original trilogy Yoda is just fine.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

Agreed. In fact, ILM used the Frank Oz EMPIRE performance as the template/benchmark for the CG prequel Yoda. Their 1st test for CLONES that they showed to Lucas for approval was a shot for shot match up of a couple of EMPIRE scenes.

As to some who complained that the PT digital Yoda looked too much "like a puppet".....um...that was the point.

As much as Oz has made known that he prefers the CG Yoda (no back breaking Muppet work for him - just a comfy studio voice over gig) that fact that so much effort was spent on making the "new" one match the "old" one says a lot for how great & revolutionary the original work was.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

For those interested,Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull will be hitting the stores on DVD & Blu-Ray in the morning.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

In case anyone's been living in a cave.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> In case anyone's been living in a cave.


:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hey,anything's possible these days.
Just take a look at those guys doing the Geico ads on TV.  :lol:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.firstshowing.net/2008/10/03/harrison-ford-confirms-another-indiana-jones-gaining-momentum/


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Steve615 said:


> http://www.firstshowing.net/2008/10/03/harrison-ford-confirms-another-indiana-jones-gaining-momentum/


Not surprising. Harrison Ford was a big factor in gettng the fourth installment going. I personally like the movies and would love to see another one despite what the critics say.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I do hope it's better than the 4th one, Chris. I got the Blu-Ray DVD and must admit that I'm seriously disappointed. It was, IMHO, the worst of the 4.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Lord Vader said:


> I do hope it's better than the 4th one, Chris. I got the Blu-Ray DVD and must admit that I'm seriously disappointed. It was, IMHO, the worst of the 4.


 You are right but I still like it anyway.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

We haven't seen the 'Crystal Skull' installment of the franchise yet.We will get pick it up sometime to finish off our Indy collection.
I agree completely with Chris.I could care less what any of the critics say.
We have always enjoyed watching these films,and always will.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Now there is talk of a 5th Indiana Jones movie.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I just saw the DVD last night and I liked it a lot. My son thought it was great, so we'll be putting it on our BluRay Disc list for Christmas.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Wanna buy mine? I was thoroughly disappointed in the movie, which was clearly the worst of the entire Indy series.


----------

